# Peach Preserves.



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

This is how I just completed 21 pints and 2 quarts.

Wash the jars in hot soapy water and sterilize in a pot of boiling water

10 cups of cut up juicy peaches cooked in a saucepan at low heat until the meat is breaking down. Add 5 cups of honey and let simmer. Just before bottling add 2oz of Sure Jell (pectin) to every 4 cups of mixture.

I added these spices in different batches: Powdered all spice and cloves. Cinnamon and cloves. Cinnamon and cilantro leaves. Cinnamon and vanilla extract. Cloves and fresh minced hot pepper.

The last one was very interesting in the taste test. You didn't taste the hot pepper but there was this subtle kick after swallowing...

With every mix the light before goldenrod honey mixed perfectly to sweeten the peaches. Very smooth taste.

To finish, fill jar to 1/2 inch from top, then after placing the boiled cap on the jar, tighten down the ring, and back in the simmering water bath for 10 minutes.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, I forgot. Put a basil top in 2 pints. What a beautiful and interesting flavor.

Like I died and gone to heaven.


----------



## pollendoc (Sep 1, 2011)

This recipe sounds great. Could you please clarify how you determine the amount of pectin needed.
Have you tried this with other fruits.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

pollendoc said:


> please clarify how you determine the amount of pectin needed.
> Have you tried this with other fruits.


I am not a preserves scientist! I read the direction on the Sure Jell pack...

This recipe had the product thick and clumpy with chunky peaches, perfect in my opinion.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

liquid pectin???


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I used powered. 

Understand this batch didn't set up to jelly-like consistency, but it is very thick and chunky, as I put up the peaches chunked with skins intact.


----------

